# Come join my Buy and sell group



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all, i started a facebook group to buy and sell. Its a 24 hour auction and a buy it now. Just started to work on it this week and its growing nicely. I want to invite u to buy or sale stuff u dont want that aare laying around the house.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/342290485862648/
Hope to c u guys there


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

i will join , because i like the auction option


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

nigerian prince said:


> i will join , because i like the auction option


We have 24 hour auction and also Buy it now. I made it just about 3 days ago and its growing nicely, soon we will have more to sale and buy


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I joined just to check it out


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> I joined just to check it out


Awesome Anthony  We r growing so soon its going to b really cool. Lots of postings already too


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Come and join, why wait to do a garage sale when u can sale from inside your home? Sale your treasures and get new ones too lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thursday bump


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Sorry Claudia but I had to shut off the email notification because I don't need dozens of emails daily from your sellers. Quite a few of them list multiples of exactly the same item so getting six emails of some item I don't want is not something I need to deal with every day.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I dont know why facebook is doing that, usually u get notifications when u follow an item. I am guessing also depends on your setting?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi all, the group is growing nicely. We have over 400 members now, come join and invite your friends too


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

We are at over 500 members today


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Over 550 now  Come join


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Just over a month old group to buy and sell (auction or buy it now). We have over 700 members already and growing, sale stuff you have laying around the house or stuff u dont use in the comfort of your home and you can also buy stuff. This is a drama free group, help making it grow.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/342290485862648/


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

PLEASE COME JOIN AND SUPPORT OUR NEW FRIENDLY GROUP FOR BUYING AND SELLING, ADD ALL YOUR FRIENDS AND FAMILY ,THE GROUP IS FOR ENTIRE LOWER MAINLAND , EVERYONE IN THE MAINLAND IS WELCOME TO JOIN, ALL THE AWESOME ADMINS <3 WE HAVE AMAZING PRICES ON CLOTHES, HOUSEHOLD STUFF , KIDS STUFF ,PET FOODS AND MUCH MORE .... HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/342290485862648/

Over 2,400 members and growing


----------

